# 43 wanting to use OE IVF in CZ



## eskeech (Nov 30, 2016)

Hello, 
Retrofit in CZ told me my the odds of using my own eggs for IVF were 5-7% because of my age and consequential chromosomal abnormalities. Are these statistics true true? A clinic in the states (where I live) told me my chances of pregnancy for IUI were 5%. So I don't understand why their is such a small increase in my odds when using IVF. I've had all the fertility tests and everything is normal. The only issue I have is my gosh darn old age. Just curious what other ladies over 40 have encountered at whatever clinic they went to when trying to use there own eggs. As I'm single, I would be using donor sperm, so if I take this doctor's advice, it would be donor embryo. I've read a little about reprogenetics (I could have that term wrong) that says even if you don't share any genetic material with your baby, you can influence who your baby will be. It's very interesting, but I still have my heart set on having my baby. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Honey,

It's Epigenetics & there's a thread on it here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=346318.0

xx


----------



## Flyby (Feb 25, 2012)

I used my own eggs successfully at 44 but it took a lot of tries between the ages of 42-44, it worked on the fifth IVF and I was willing to try as many times as it took for it to work. I think I read something recently that suggested it takes an avaerage of six IVF cycles for success, so I don't think this was too bad given my age. I think you just have to be willing/able to withstand many possible failures before you find a golden egg when you are in your forties. Good luck! F x


----------



## mummy2016 (Jun 17, 2016)

good to hear from you all. am also looking to use my own eggs in the same age bracket looking into czech clinics
looking to go with either reprofitt,  Gennet or new life in Greece
. not because of recommendations but just by my own instinct i  initially wanted to go with a clinic in Greece which has  massive followers on this site
but i dont think they are as good as the way they are portrayed on site.


----------



## eskeech (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm not sure what to do. Unfortunately, cost is a huge factor to me. The odds of using my eggs are so high, and to be successful on the first try? Probably close to impossible. I just don't know if I should go straight to donor embryo. It's a hard decision, and everything I read about epigenetics comforts me tremendously, but I still want my own child.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Eskeech you say you are single. . Clinics in the Czech Republic don't treat single women because it's against the law there. . I understand there are ways around this by taking a male friend but I hear they are becoming stricter. 
Have you considered tandem cycle in Greece or Cyprus. . This way you get chance to try your own eggs with donor as back up.  The disappointment of multiple failed cycles made me switch to DE at same age as you. 
TCCx


----------



## eskeech (Nov 30, 2016)

My friend was going to be my "partner" for the Czech clinics but he backed out. I was devastated. Now I'm looking at Denmark. They have a lot of experience treating older women. I don't know if they do tandem. My budget isn't very big. I can't afford multiple IVF cycles with my own eggs. Another factor is logistics. I live in the US. Making travel arrangements is very hard if I do short protocol, as my cycle is irregular. I'm scared to death to do long protocol because I'm likely to respond emotionally very poorly. When I took progesterone to produce a period I got very depressed. Even had suicidal thoughts. So I want minimum stimulation.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Tandem Cycle in Cyprus would only require one visit from the US.  You could have all scans, bloods and start stimulation short protocol before you leave the US.  The clinics in Cyprus generally us Cryos for sperm donors and female donors are international from Scandinavia, UK, US and Europe as well as Cyprus itself.  Cyprus has large international population living locally because of the Universities and army bases.  Cost you around 6000 euros for Tandem plus flights and accomodation - less for OE or just donor cycle.  
TCCx


----------



## eskeech (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you, Tincancat!
I was looking at Serum in Athens, but the Tandem was prohibitively expensive. You have to pay for both IVF and donor egg. They really wanted to see me before undergoing treatment, which I can't do. They also wanted me to get scans done here, which is not possible in the US. I understand in the UK you can go to a clinic and pay for it, but it isn't like that here. if it was, it would be around $1,000!
I've been reading a lot and it seems for older women, a down "long" protocol is much preferred to a short one. What did you do? How did you tolerate the drugs?
Best, 
eskeech


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Eskeech 
When I did IVF I did short protocol this is because when I did long protocol for egg freezing cycle in my 30s they couldn't shut me down then the ovaries were difficult to get kick started again. . I've heard it's common for ovaries of older women to be difficult to get going again after long protocol. 

Yes in the UK there are lots of places doing scanning. . Mainly early baby scans as it's hard to get early scans on NHS. . These same people are usually experienced at scanning women for infertility so it's quite easy to book in for a scan.  They are normally run by specialist nurses. . Same with blood tests there are a few places who will take bloods and send results on to your clinic abroad.  If you decide on an IVF clinic they can often advise you where to get a scan in your own country. 

Just wondering if you could think about using frozen donor embryos which is by far the cheapest way forwards in the infertility game. . Clinics can match your characteristics with a donor embryo they already have in the freezer. 
TCCx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

HI eskeech you don't mention your Amh level but if cost is an issue and you can accept donor eggs then as tincancat has suggested frozen is definitely cheaper, I have seen plenty of 43-45 year olds get pregnant with own egg but odds are tougher obviously.


----------



## eskeech (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you, Tincancat!
I'm going to Serum after all. It's impossible to get all the testing I need donor here. Plus, Serum is really vested in me - and I haven't given them a dime (or a Euro)! Clinics in Spain wouldn't give me the time of day unless I paid for a consultation - that wouldn't even involve my medical history! Unbelievable. Going to do two cycles of oe IVF with ds. If that doesn't work, and funds will allow it, I'll try double donor. I don't want donor embryo because it is some other couple's child. That's just wrong for me. Plus, pregnancy rates are lower for donor embryo than for double donor. 

So...I go to Athens for a 3 days next month. Then back the following month when my next AF comes for a short protocol. Really concerned about timing all the travel; flights, airbnb. 

Thank you for the reassurance regarding short protocol. I was up in a tizzy when I read that Dr. Sher recommends all older women do long protocol. 

It seems like you had triplets? Two born together and one a week later? How was that? 

Blondie71: my AMH is 4.19.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Nope only twins from my first and only  double donor treatment. . Past late loss of OE twins at 20 weeks and a OE singleton loss at 10 weeks
Good luck at Serum -  I was tempted to go there but the requirement for 2 visits put me off. 
TCCx


----------



## eskeech (Nov 30, 2016)

Tincancat,

Congratulations on your twins! How wonderful for you! Yes, the odds of pregnancy with double donor are so much higher. 
I am so sorry for your early losses. 20 weeks! You must've been showing and confident... Do they know what happened? This fear keeps me awake at nights. At my age everything is so much riskier. One woman I know lost her baby at 27 weeks. So so sad. 
I'm planning on the two cycles of oe at Serum - the 2nd cycle is just 1,000 euro. IF those two cycles don't work, I will need to take a serious look at my finances and decide what to do. So far Serum has gone way out of their way to be extremely helpful and informative. They told me endo is still in your uterus even if you can't see it and can affect implantation. My gynecologist said it wouldn't affect pregnancy at all! The research proves Serum knows what it is doing far more than my highly educated gyro here at home. I just wish getting their and back wasn't such a logistic nightmare. As my ticket stands, I have an entire evening, night and most of the morning to spend in Heathrow. Yay.

Thanks for the reassurance regarding short protocol. It seems that it is best. And cheaper! 

My AMH is 4.19. Someone told me that is good?


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Eskeech
Must be exciting for you to finally get going on a cycle. 
Your AMH is much better than mine at less than 2 at a younger age but to be honest until they stimulate you really won't know how your body will respond. 
I lost my first boys due to cervical incompetence and had a stitch to help with my next twin pregnancy. 
Good luck and hope you find something enjoyable to do in London overnight. 
Keep us posted 
TCCx


----------

